# Pittwater Sun 21/1 Dawn



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Am going to have another go at squidding. This time targeting the weedbeds on the western side (Great Mackerel Beach, Currawong, Coasters Retreat) of Pittwater. Launch at the sand ramp at Sandy Beach (Iluka Rd Palm Beach) around 6am and off the water before the wind gets too bad (11 at the latest).

Of course, a kingy troll will be attempted if I can catch squid and get one rigged up!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sounds good Dave. But where the hell are the locations that you are talking about? I need suburbs ad street names. Once the locations are set I will be in!

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

John, *Iluka Rd Palm Beach*. Park in the reserve and cart the yaks down the access road to the ramp to launch from the beach


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Palm beach says to me about 50 mins from nth Sydney. Fine. Iluka beach sounds like a very flat and sandy launch site Dave? Is that the go? I have about 5 squid jigs that are just gagging to be put through their paces.

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> Palm beach says to me about 50 mins from nth Sydney. Fine. Iluka beach sounds like a very flat and sandy launch site Dave? Is that the go? I have about 5 squid jigs that are just gagging to be put through their paces.
> 
> JT


Right on both counts, John. Iluka Rd is on the north side of Careel Bay so it is the south end of Palm Beach


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Luck Dave,

Would go but am on a short lease tomorrow so I'm going to just duck down to Bobbin Head for a few hours at about 5:30 am.

Did your night expedition come off there on Friday? Would be interested in giving that a try sometime.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Well despite the best laid plans of mice and Kayak fishers the plan did not come off. A flat as a pancake battery prevented the plan coming together.

Note to self: Next time get out of bed at 4:40 am and check to see wether the car will start and *then* put the contact lenses in, shower, dress and have a quick feed and a cup of coffee rather than the other way around :evil:

Hope it all went well Dave and you got some squid. I do note the wind is pretty blustery at the moment.

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

No problems John. I waited till 6 then set off on good conditions. A gar leapt in front of me after about 50 metres paddling. All looking very good.

The squid didn't play for me today. Tried the three spots mentioned above for maybe one hit. As the wind really kicked in I decided to troll home the long way but nothing doing there either.

The water was really churned up with very low visibility. Maybe some scent would have helped. Water is still cool too. Spoke to a couple of spearos who had given up on the joey because of swell, poor visibility and cold water.

Was a really good workout though, especially paddling into wind gusting up to 25 knots


----------

